# Anubias Flower Underwater



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is common or not, but it's the first time I've ever had it happen in my tank. Took about 2 weeks to fully open. My Amazon sword and echinodorus "red" have also sent out flower spikes at the same time. Could it be that sudden changes in temperature or water parameters have something to do with it? Any imput would be great.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

you are so awesome. mad props to you for being able to do this!  (or is it just me that has trouble sometimes..lol). ive only been able to make them flower once in my 30g (set up 2 months ago). ive been told by Frank that it seems to be lightning conditions that will trigger them. with that said, they should have enough nutrients, good parameters bla bla bla but he told me that they will flower once they get enough light (or rather intense light) . i'm also thinking that like seasonal flowers, they might have a cycle as well. i have another plant that is shooting up flower buds too! . good job once again! im so ecstatic when my plants flower lol....


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations. No idea why it happened, but you must have replicated some sort of seasonal change to prompt this reaction. There are quite a few plants that rely on differences in temperature, lighting period, ambient nutrient load and shifting water parameters to prompt their flower cycle.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that's kind of weird. Was is emersed at some point in time? Usually, they don't flower below water as it's really messed up and abnormal. There won't be any bees the help pollinate the flower.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have no idea what might have stimulated the plant to send out a flower spike. I've kept anubias for over 15 years now and I have never had them do this before. However, ever since I added pressurized CO2, all of the plants in the tank have gone through a phenomenal growth spurt, nothing like I've ever had before I added the CO2. And to Fergus' point, I religiously obey my 15% water change, KPN and trace nutrient regimen weekly, so I doubt its changing water parameters that are contributing to it.


----------

